# Dumb words for stuff



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose we all have dumb words for stuff and odd expressions,this deserved it's own thread I thought after it popped up in the buy MoHo thread, I thought it was just us as you never hear it outside home.

So List yours please, might be a laugh :-

We both had these when we met, and are probably very common, but you never know.

Chish n Fips = Obvious :roll:

Glubs = Gloves

Feet = footwear

Soldiers = Shoulders

My mind has just gone blank, we have more but they escape me :roll:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"My mind has just gone blank, we have more but they escape me?"

I think mine has also gone blank.

We have various names for people with the same christian name:

Ruislip John. – Hymer John. – John the bag. Plumber Dave. – Dave Tree. – Hymer Dave. Saucy Peter. Pete the Fish. – Beetroot Pete and so on. I won't go into the names of some of our female friends.

On occasions I tend to use some old Scottish expressions when I've had a few and especially when talking to fellow Scots. Joyce on the other hand uses Cornish ones.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't think of any 
That's sad

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Only the Cockney rhyming slang, apple and pears type of thing.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Do 'Knees up' and 'Chin wag' qualify?


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

When my daughter was at UNI she shared a house with 3 other students, they had a cat called "cooking fat"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine was Oedipus-puss 

Still thinking 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When out walking I always warn Liz of upcoming Shog Dit.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Flap Cat.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think mine are all old Yorkshire slang phrases.

Snap-food
Spice-sweets
Half Makka-Big stone/Half a house brick

Etc, etc

There's loads, most people outside of Pontefract havn't a clue what you're talking about most of the time. You have to tone your accent/phrases down, especially now living in Teesdale.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Do 'Knees up' and 'Chin wag' qualify?


Dunning really, I'll say no though >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Flap Cat.


Cat Flap for flat cap :surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Maccadonalds - ex kiddie pronunciation - source of free internet in France and a chance to indulge in an icecream
Camel's vomit - the contents of a tin Dad cooked when camping in Beira when I was a teenager, now used to refer to any stirfried dish with too many leftovers in it.
Anyone remember the song "I shall not be, I shall not be, I shall not be moved!"? We used to sing that to taunt my Dad after he sunburnt his feet something horrible and would sit in his deckchair giving us orders.
watchamacallit - dooflab - whatsisname - thingamijib - diddums.
Will think of some more, gotta go make lunch now.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Family thing

Hooper for Zip
Those small carry on type bags for a plane are hooper bags.
Like aldra struggling to remember others.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if some are bit too shy to share this kind of daft stuff, it all helps pass the winter along til we can "burger" off.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have lots of Cockney Rhyming Slang ones. So much so that our daughter thought most of them were normal language and used them went she went to the local (Norfolk) village school! 
Of course Norfolk has it own - such as Bishy Bumble Bee = Ladybird etc.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well of course there are lots

Snickers, duckers, cuts, ginnels , flummoxed

Many old Lancashire words 

Knockers up , should be able to think of more but my minds blank
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Diddiputta - my son's word for helicopter. One of his revelations after having a 6 hour operation to reconstruct his hearing (first ear) at age 3. He'd never heard it before. Same for the flocks of mynah birds chirruping in the trees at sundown. Listen Mom, birdies! (Unforgettable momentous moment.)


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Pass the dootler. i.e. pass the tv remote control.


Davy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

oojamaflip, wassaname, thingamyjig, wojamacallit, oojarkapivy (spelling it however you like >)
tockolly, one of my nieces name for a tablecloth
Ambada, Neighbours little boys name for an ambulance
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tootlems - toes

Dannies - hands

Pudlums - fingers

doollally tap - a bit thick



Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Did you know? - Doolally is a remote place in India. Way back when the British soldiers used to be sent to this remote outpost they used to go "stir crazy" hence the expression. (From my store of useless information!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For all the years I have said that word it has always been dodally.

As my signature do say
We learn something every day.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Moosh! A Rhodesian expression meaning nice, really nice.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Brown cow - a coke with a big blob of ice cream in it. Also Rhodesian.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Not sure if these qualify but there is a whole language called Jackspeak. It's the result of several hundred years of RN and RM seaborne slang. Lots of them relate to food....Of course!
So we get, Train smash....... Sausages and tinned tomatoes. Sh** on a raft.......Devilled kidneys on toast. Wheaties......Any cereal. Nutty.....Any sweets, especially chocolate bars. Goffa.....big wave. Pusser's charger (as in warhorse) official bike. Fanny....Food pot. Bubbly.......Rum. 
Then job descriptions.... Jimmy the One....First lieutenant. Crusher regulating CPO. Buffer....CPO incharge of upper deck. Chief of Heads...... Lavatory cleaner. 
Bahrain (or any other port) dog....Loose bowels caused by the local water arrangements. Origin of that is you foamed at the ahem and not the mouth as you would if bitten by a rabid dog.
Think I ought to stop there before it gets really mucky!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

One we must all know, lubely jubely (Dell boy)


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

LANCASHIRE TALK

Jocka - Big Brick

Dobbert or Murp - Marble

Muffin - Flat round bread (lol)

Bereet - That's fine

Bury - What a frenchman wears on his head

A Mixture - Chips and peas in your own pyrex bowl from the chippy

DJM


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mogiebeek - almost my son's 1st word. Motorbike! But in our house they're still mogiebeeks.



Don Madge said:


> When my daughter was at UNI she shared a house with 3 other students, they had a cat called "cooking fat"


We'd friends whose cat was Guess.

It was always great fun when new folk met the cat and asked the owners what his name was.....and it could go on for a very long time!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

My name for the TV remote is The Pointy Stick.


Chris


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Our TV remote is the diggery doo.
Flinkles are the sparkles on the sea when the sun shines on it


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jimbles or Jimbley Jambleys are pyjamas in our house!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't abide PJ'S, cept for hospital.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can't abide PJ'S, cept for hospital.


Nor me - dont own any :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ahha the naked truth :grin2:

Hans only wears vest and pants (in the bed) when he goes into hospital because he refuses to buy PJ´s just for that occasion.
I have my nighties ready >
Jan


----------

